# Gesneriads



## Sirius (Feb 28, 2008)

We have a succulent thread, a bonsai thread, carnivorous plant threads, and quite possibly a banana tree thread somewhere around here. What we don't have is a Gesneriad thread (I really didn't search before posting so I don't know for sure).

So. Who grows Gesneriads? African Violets, Episcia, Sinningia or Streptocarpus? Other gesneriads?

I recently picked up an Episcia as a kusamono/shitakusa candidate, and I love it. The culture requirements are perfect for my growing area. As a side note to myself- damn, I have really made some weird plant purchases lately.


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2008)

Ki does! 
(dry)

:rollhappy:

(I'm sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## Sirius (Feb 28, 2008)

Heather said:


> Ki does!
> (dry)
> 
> :rollhappy:
> ...




I know. But I didn't want to call her out directly and make her think I was stalking her through her webshots gallery.


----------



## Elena (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm very good at killing them :sob:


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't do webshots :evil:


----------



## Sirius (Feb 28, 2008)

I suck at stalking.


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 28, 2008)

me grow gesneriads (dry).





​


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Sirius (Feb 28, 2008)

What are your favorites Ki?


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah, go ahead, laugh.

That's actually normal new leaf formation (for winter) on a Conandron, which is, yes, a Gesneriad. 


Which episcia are you using?

Faves are probably the Sinningias. The micros like pusilla because they are so small (they need moisture) and the bigger ones because they are drought tolerant and the tubers are gorgeous. 

micro
Kevin's Sinn pusilla growing "mounted" with pleuros. 
A really nice specimen of the white form of pusilla grown by someone somewhere.
They grow well on wads of sphag or moss too.

minis (hybrids)
Tons of color in 2-3" pots. 

medium
Sinn piresiana, which would be my favorite for the fuzzy leaves and tuber, except that it likes to go dormant for 17 month stretches....

big
If I had the space, I would grow a Sinn macrostachya.


If I could, I would grow more of the epiphytes, though, like Nematanthus corticola, Nem. brasiliensis (actually I have a cutting of this somewhere), Columnea minor.... just to name a few. But reality is reality. Getting more into codonathes (yes, succulent and dry-ish growing) and of course the rhizomatous types (because I get a second chance - water the rhizome in time and it will grow again).


I've been slacking a bit on the gesneriad end, but that's about to change. I'm supposed to get more involved in our local GesSoc chapter, and we host the national convention in 2009....

Eh, this post needs a photo. Aeschynanthus Crimson Belle at the USBG.


​


----------



## Sirius (Feb 28, 2008)

I really like that Sinn pusilla. Is it complicated to grow, besides figuring out how to water it? I keep reading about dormancy periods, and tubers, and I wonder if I really want to dig further into these plants.

I went with Episcia hybrids because they are relatively easy to find. I picked up a couple from Karin Dean like FireDragon http://www.blossoms-birds-butterflies.com/_borders/Kd_Red_Dragon.JPG and AutumnGlow http://www.blossoms-birds-butterflies.com/_borders/C_Autumglow.JPG

I am still waiting on an order. I hope the plants look as good in person, because all of her photos have the contrast oversaturated.


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 28, 2008)

Red Dragon is lovely. Haven't seen it before. Episcia leaf color is somewhat like orchid flowers - temps etc have an effect. Some Episcia hybrids are also not stable.

You might find Silver Skies useful - it's a small compact grower:




​

Sinn. pusilla is easy - keep moist. Assuming normal room temps, they don't go dormant. Once old enough, they are pretty tolerant of drought too. Pusilla (including the white form, White Sprite) is probably the easiest of the micros. Sinn. sp. Rio das Pedras (as yet unnamed) is also easy. Concinna is trickier. (I've killed it.) Rio has nice leaves but growth habit is a bit rangy and it's a bit bigger than pusilla. Rio and pusilla also spontaneously self seed, so you can end up with a veritable forest in no time... They bloom in 5-6 months from seed.


2-3 year old pusilla growing in the open (dry winter house air) on about 1" of LFS, kept moist (most of the time):




​

Pots of younger pusilla and Rio, grown in a cookie jar (which I rarely opened - these things don't really require air circulation if it's not too humid):



​
Same cookie jar, but lined with fine leca and then LFS:




​so the lesson is to use LFS.


----------



## Faan (Feb 28, 2008)

If you live in the country where the Streptocarpus is found you have to have a few plants. For this reason I do have a few. It is so beautiful to see these in flower in nature. I have seen some species i.e S rexii in flower in the Knysna forest. 
You have to do yourself the favor and visit the Cape in Aug - Sept to see all these stunning flowers, including terrestrial orchids. 
I decided to put this item about the orchid in it's proper place


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 29, 2008)

That's an amazing flower. I wish we had more non-slipper terrestrial orchids here... (shhhh I didn't say that!)

The only streptocarpus I have is kentaniensis, coming from somewhere on the N. Kei River. I can't keep any of the others watered well enough. (I suppose I should say that I have a seedling of a unifoliate Strep somewhere, too.) Once I grew a mini Streptocarpus, which dies after flowering. It was supposed to self-pollinate and set seed, but didn't so I lost the batch.  Strep pumilus.




​


----------



## snow (Feb 29, 2008)

i just wanted to say how much i loved watching your gesneriads
i just have african violets and lipstick vine in my terratium


----------



## Heather (Feb 29, 2008)

Silver Skies is LOVELY. 

BTW, I have about 3-4 of those biscotti jars I've been looking to unload, if someone wants them for shipping...let me know please.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a Sinningia 'Freckles', four micro-mini AVs and one standard AV. That's all I think I need though. It's a taste of something different without moving in on the orchids much. The Sinningia is in a semi-enclosed container, and the four mini violets are in 1" soufflé cups with wicks drawing water out of the same 4" ramekin--yes, that's blooming-sized!


----------



## Heather (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm, interesting Robin, I use my ramekins for my carnivores too....so much for making souffles!


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 29, 2008)

do the micro mini AVs have names? I had TeenyBopper but didn't like the growth habit. Would be nice to have a different one.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 29, 2008)

They did, but I couldn't decipher the Sharpie writing and decided not to worry about it since I had no plans to do anything with them other than enjoy them. That's not to say I don't generally like to keep track. Two are single micro-mini trailers though, one of them being very similar to 'Tiny Wood Trail' which is what I was initially after. 

I love your plants, Ki, the Sinningia pusilla especially. That was my first choice when I decided I "needed" one, but decided to try 'Freckles' because there was one for $3.50 at the Gesneriads show here--no point in paying to ship one little thing before you find out whether or not you're going to kill its kind.


----------



## Heather (Feb 29, 2008)

Darn it, first succulents, now this? What are you people trying to do to me??? That Fire Dragon one is gorgeous! (I was trying really hard NOT to look!)


----------



## Elena (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, Silver Skies is a beauty!


----------



## Sirius (Mar 13, 2008)

I have had the Episcia's in for about a week now, and they seem to be doing well. They are rooted cuttings from a mother plant, so they aren't very big yet. Here are pics of my favorites...






'Fire Dragon' - this is the coolest non-orchid plant I have ever seen





'Glitter Magic' - this one can't make up its mind. In natural light, it is silver with green veins. In artificial light, it is green with silver veins.





'Autumn Glow' - green, yellow, gold and red; very true to name.


----------



## ogecko (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a variety of gesneriads, including African Violets, Chiritas and Petrocosmeas. My favorites are probably Sinningia pusilla and Sinningia leucotricha, which are at the opposite ends of the size spectrum. Here's a picture of my Sinningia leucotricha which is in a 10" bulb pan (but unfortunately out of bloom):





This may really mess people up because it's grown like a succulent (although I grow mine with my orchids).

I also have an oddball which hasn't flowered for me yet but has interesting leaves, Pearcea hypocyrtiflora. The picture is of a little one. I'm trying to grow this one in semi-hydro because it's a pain, it needs to be watered twice a week (and I'm growing it in a terrarium!).





Here's something I'm throwing in because I can, Amorphophallus konjac (a common aroid), currently in bloom and smelling like something dead:





Larry


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, Larry, your konjac is SO red! Very nice!


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2008)

We usually have some African violets around the house, and there are some of our orchid society members that are also in the local gesnariad society.

There's pretty fantastic diversity and color in the gesnariads, and they are usually cheaper, easier, and faster growing than orchids in general, so I can see the appeal.


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 24, 2008)

Larry - I love leucotricha and pusilla too! If I had the space, I would grow the bigger sinningias too.

John - Glitter Magic looks gorgeous.

I just finished uploading photos from our local society's show. It's a small group, dominated by two growers.... Anyway, I recently got pulled in to do the newsletter, so somehow I also managed to wind up taking photos of the show. I haven't sorted, edited, or checked the tags yet, but they're here.

This is the same room as the orchid show, otherwise known as the room with the Worst. Light. Ever. To be honest, while the orchid show is jam-packed with fun stuff, the gessies are taaaaame in comparison....


----------



## Sirius (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome Ki! It's good to see what Episcias should look like when well grown. Gives me something to shoot for. There are so many blue flowered gesneriads! :drool:


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 24, 2008)

From what little I know, episcias score higher when the leaves are bigger bigger bigger. And yes, we get bigger leaves during the summer, so I'd say this show was not all that exciting on the episcia side of things. OTOH, the Chiritas like the coolness of the winter home, so there were lots of them in the show. 

Me, I prefer my episcias to grow like the good ground cover that they are.....


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's something I'm throwing in because I can, Amorphophallus konjac (a common aroid), currently in bloom and smelling like something dead:





Larry

That is the main ingredient for Liposine!


Ramon


----------



## Sirius (Mar 25, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> From what little I know, episcias score higher when the leaves are bigger bigger bigger. And yes, we get bigger leaves during the summer, so I'd say this show was not all that exciting on the episcia side of things. OTOH, the Chiritas like the coolness of the winter home, so there were lots of them in the show.
> 
> Me, I prefer my episcias to grow like the good ground cover that they are.....



Well, that's plant judging for you. Bigger here, bigger there. I think the men who made up plant judging rules were trying to compensate for something. 

It would take up way too much room to grow Episcias in bulb pans so they could spread out. I am trying to root some of the runners back into the pot so I can get a pretty nice display from each one.


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 19, 2008)

It makes sense to share these here rather than beginning a new thread--two of my micro minis!


----------



## MoreWater (May 24, 2008)

Very cute!

I've got mini and micro spotted sinns starting to bloom. More buds on the way... From left to right, Country Crocus, Ruffled Wood Nymph and concinna.




​
This year is looking good for the gesneriads, although I'm already out of light and space. Argh!


----------



## MoreWater (May 24, 2008)

And here is another micro sinningia, sp. Rio das Pedras (as yet unnamed species) planted in moss at the base of a bonsai at Al's in Leesburg.





​


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2008)

Those are VERY cool. I sense another addiction lurking in my future!


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 25, 2008)

Ahhh, seeing the one growing in the moss is so nice! Thanks. (And of course you grow beauties, too.) I would like to expand at some point, but decided to tread carefully at first. The ‘Freckles’ I posted wasn’t fully open at the time as the micro-mini AV was, but it’s doing really well in its open glass jar with more flowers on the way.


----------



## MoreWater (May 25, 2008)

oh cool, that's freckles? Should be a cutie.

I'm growing most of them in the open now - seems fine as the small gessies are all in a tub anyway (I know, visual appeal...) and once they're 2-3 years old, they do fine.


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 25, 2008)

Yup, freckles in its jar:


----------



## MoreWater (May 25, 2008)

awwww.

Freckles = (S. concinna x S. hirsuta), hirsuta being infamous for needing extra humidity. I can't find my Sinningia register so I volunteered to help edit the new edition! The sooner it gets published the better  I should work on it today.....


----------



## streetmorrisart (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm resurrecting this thread to thank Ki for the assortment of corms, leaves, seeds and cuttings she sent me awhile back and to share a bit of the progress / first to bloom, Sinningia sp. "Rio das Pedras"--two blossoms and four more on the way:






close-up (this is a micro-mini!):


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 21, 2008)

> It would take up way too much room to grow Episcias in bulb pans so they could spread out. I am trying to root some of the runners back into the pot so I can get a pretty nice display from each one.



Episcias grow like weeds in Malaysia... if you don't want them to take up too much room, I suggest planting them in a hanging plastic basket with coconut husk or some fibrous medium... My aunt grows pretty impressive specimens of these and the runners grow in all directions...


----------



## MoreWater (Aug 26, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread...



Looks like the Petrocosmea leaf took! :clap: Thanks for posting an update


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Aug 28, 2008)

*Gesneriad Forum*

This is great thanks for posting the pictures! I have been getting into gesneriads of the past year or so and really have a growing interest in them, but don't know much at all. I couldn't really find any good forums like this and I see that there was other interest so just went and made one. 

Gesneriad Forum

Its wide open, no banners, no ads, no garbage, just gesnerids. If anyone with some expertise or the time wants to moderate it let me know.

I added a trading area as well as a free vendor area (I Like what Slippertalk has going here) so maybe we can get some input from growers, or professional hobbyists 

Let me know what I need to add to, remove, or what I can do to improve the place. I'll work on it as I have time.

Have fum and really hope to see some interest.

Kind regards, Jesse

Please let me know if this post was inappropriate. There is no commercial value to the forum so I thought it would be ok.


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Aug 29, 2008)

*Gesneriad photos*

If any of you have some photos of their gesneriads they wouldn't care to share and allow me to use on the forum as examples of some of the genus, I would be most gracious. I will of course add a citation with your name or whatever you would like the photo reference to say. 

Thanks in advance! I just don't have the collection yet to add photos of anything but an African Violet 

Kind regards,
Jesse


----------

